# Castle



## tangaloomababe (May 15, 2009)

Hi All
Don't know if this is the most appropriate place to put this thread but I was at a bit of a loss to work out where other than the lounge.
Just wondering who has seen Nathan Fillion's latest TV venture "Castle"?
If so what did you think of it?  
It starts here tomorrow night and I thought I might catch the first episode or two.  For those who have seen it, is it worth watching, storylines any good or is it just another police show?  There are far to many of them on tv and they are a long way down my list of things I like to watch.
Your opinions are most welcome!
Thanks


----------



## Krystal (Oct 4, 2009)

I like it, found it entertaining and love the humor in it, not strange because it have Nathan Fillion in it. I can't compare it with other police shows because as you say there are so many and this is the only one so far I give my time to see. Usually police shows aren't my cup of tea, so I try it because Nathan was in it and I love his acting in the scifi shows.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 5, 2009)

This show calls for a fairly high degree of "willing suspension of disbelief". Having said that, I find it entertaining and humorous. The crime "cases" that the duo of writer and detective tackle are interesting and the characters, although a little predictable, are also quite likable. Worth your while IMHO.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 7, 2009)

Coming late to this, but I have to chime in to say that I love Castle to the point where it is probably the only series I currently make sure I see every week.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok anyone read Heatwave?


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 20, 2010)

Vladd67 said:


> Ok anyone read Heatwave?


 
Featuring Nicky Heat??


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's the one


----------



## BookStop (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I ordered it, but it hasn't come in yet. I couldn't help myself even though I have serious doubts that it is any good. The show tickles me though, so I'm hoping I'll be able to appreciate HeatWave for what it is.


----------



## Alysheba (Feb 20, 2010)

I started watching this because of him and love the show. It's witty and fun. I hope they keep Castle and Beckett separate though. So many shows go downhill once the main characters get together.


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 20, 2010)

I enjoy the show as well.  The crime itself doesn't get lost in between the witty remarks between Beckett and Castle.


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 9, 2010)

Good news for British Castle Fans
Castle


----------



## Dr.Jackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Vladd67 said:


> Good news for British Castle Fans
> Castle



Good news that someone is showing it, but most of the people I've talked to didn't have a clue what Alibi was - I had to explain it to them. It's not exactly great that it's being shown on an out-of-the-way channel that a lot of people haven't heard of. Would've been nice to see Five pick it up, heck, I'd even have been happy with ITV having it on 3 or 4, but alas I don't have cable or satellite TV, so I'm gonna have to be content with watching it online.


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe it will be picked up by someone else as well, after all NCIS started on FX and is now on Five.


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope it doesn't take too long to be shown in Australia. 

Mind you, I wonder if I would watch Castle if I had known he was in 'Desperate Housewives'?


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 17, 2010)

Rosemary said:


> I hope it doesn't take too long to be shown in Australia.
> 
> Mind you, I wonder if I would watch Castle if I had known he was in 'Desperate Housewives'?


 
Not to worry. He was in a total of eleven episodes of Housewives & wasn't an ongoing influence. He moved on in timely fashion.


----------



## Vladd67 (May 18, 2011)

Just seen episode 24 of the third series I'm now in shock when is the next episode?
Oh and look out for this in September
http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/05/16/castle-graphic-novel-deadly-storm/


----------



## Daisy-Boo (May 19, 2011)

I just started watching season 1 and for now, will continue watching mainly because Nathan Fillion is in it and he's really good as Castle.

The police investigations themselves have some glaring faults. Detective Kate (?) instructs other detectives to move a body before the crime scene tech arrives. On a different case she states, "He's a serial killer. He doesn't need a motive." Which strikes me as a very odd thing for a homicide detective to say. I think I also saw detectives touching evidence with their bare hands.

I hope that these issues will be sorted out as the season progresses because it's very distracting to constantly spot glaring errors in police procedures.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 27, 2013)

Been watching this over the past ten days and I've enjoyed it. The episode stories aren't that great (whilst the murders are often very imaginative, the solving process is formulaic and often the same every episode), but the character relationships and arcs are brilliant. I've been impressed with the way Castle and Beckett have been written, in particular how their relationship has managed to not get stale over the run so far (though I will admit that there were a few points in the fourth series that were a bit annoying, but everything was resolved by the fifth series).

I'm looking forward to the last few episodes of the fifth series, and the inevitable sixth (which I assume will be announced a few days after the finale).


----------



## BetaWolf (Apr 27, 2013)

There are a few episodes I liked (with a sci fi twist), but overall not my favorite. The one about the sci fi convention was good. And the Halloween one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q3pdj9p6yI


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 30, 2013)

There is also an occasional nod to Firefly. I find the characters charismatic and the stories decent.


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 30, 2013)

steve12553 said:


> There is also an occasional nod to Firefly. I find the characters charismatic and the stories decent.


 
The Halloween "space cowboy" intro was great and the episode where he has to talk to some orientals in Mandarin to find out what he needs to know was also fun.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 30, 2013)

There was also a reference in 5.06: _The Final Frontier_ - whilst making fun of Beckett liking _Nebula 9_, Castle lists the SF shows he likes, finishing with "that Joss Whedon one".

To cap the *Firefly* love, Adam Baldwin and Gina Torres also make separate guest appearances.

---

In fact, talking about guest appearances, four actors from *Star Trek: Deep Space Nine* appear in series four and five (which I found weird because DS9 was the last big thing I watched before Castle) - Penny Johnson Jerald became a series regular, Michael Dorn became a recurring character, and Nana Visitor and Armin Shimerman had guest roles.

I'm sure there are a lot of other cool guest actors that completely passed me by, too.


----------



## Glitch (May 27, 2013)

I've just started watching this series. Noticed the books are real, and have some good reviews too. Haven't read any though.


----------



## steve12553 (May 29, 2013)

I picked one up (*Naked Heat* ?) but I haven't gotten around to it yet. Apparently officially it was written by Richard Castle who looks a lot like Nathan Fillion. There is no other information that I can find as to who the real author might be.


----------



## Lenny (May 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they're written by the series creator, Andrew W. Marlowe.


----------



## clovis-man (May 29, 2013)

steve12553 said:


> I picked one up (*Naked Heat* ?) but I haven't gotten around to it yet. Apparently officially it was written by Richard Castle who looks a lot like Nathan Fillion. There is no other information that I can find as to who the real author might be.


 
I bought and read the first one, *Heat Wave*. I would suspect something of a corporate authorship. Certainly it wasn't Nathan Fillion writing it. All I can really say about it is that it was dreadful. Seems to have been put together that way almost on purpose. A tongue-in-cheek jab at the mystery genre.

I donated it to the Friends of the Library bookstore where I volunteer. It practically flew off the shelf.


----------



## Glitch (May 30, 2013)

I thought the rumour was that James Patterson was the author. 

To promote the show, Nathan Fillion was hired to do book tours and signings.


----------



## BetaWolf (May 31, 2013)

James Patterson is being very productive these days. I kind of wonder if he has a ghost writer himself. 

Castle is a decent crime drama, but somehow Nathan Fillion just doesn't convince me in the role.


----------



## Gordian Knot (May 31, 2013)

I admit that it is a charming conceit that there are books written by a fictional television character. A savvy marketing move if nothing else.


----------



## clovis-man (May 31, 2013)

Gordian Knot said:


> I admit that it is a charming conceit that there are books written by a fictional television character. A savvy marketing move if nothing else.


 
Well stated. I'm sure it doesn't hurt either the TV show's ratings or the $$ raked in from book sales.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 8, 2013)

Finished watching series five a few days ago. Must say I did enjoy the series, and looking forward to the sixth season.


----------



## Laeraneth (Aug 6, 2013)

It's definitely a good show for what it is, which is relatively light procedural comedy-drama that occasionally does very serious drama (and to be fair to it, when it DOES go all serious, it actually does a pretty good job!)

I kind of feel that they might want to try and plan to wrap it up within a season or two, as eventually it will get a bit stale, but they seem to have pulled off the always hard transition from 'will-they-won't-they' in the early seasons to 'oh-they-did!' in the most recent one and it hasn't turned out awful... so... I guess as long as they can keep it fresh, it should remain good!


----------



## Lioness (Aug 6, 2013)

I think they might be planning to wrap it up in a couple of seasons...having said that, I love all of the character interaction...Nathan Fillion and Stana Katic are just amazing, and the rest of the cast is pretty darn cool.


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 24, 2014)

In the current season, Nathan Fillion has shown himself (the latest example is the ninja episode) to be channeling the spirit of Ted Forth from the _Sally Forth_ comics. He'll believe anything. The more outrageous and impossible the better. But it's still fun.


----------



## Rafellin (Mar 24, 2014)

Ah, a thread for one of my favourite shows.

Season six is rocking along in the usual quality manner with a few surprises - good to see consistency after five seasons.

And the Nikki Heat books are rather fun.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Apr 5, 2014)

Glitch said:


> I thought the rumour was that James Patterson was the author.



I heard this too, no idea if there's any truth to it though.

I enjoy Castle but seeing the same old formula is starting to grate.  When they stray from the 'murder of the week' it can be really special but it's understandable that they can't do that every episode. I agree that they should wrap things up fairly soon.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Apr 5, 2014)

I love Castle there aren't many characters I wished I had created or dialogue I wished I'd written but this is one show I do.


----------



## Jesse412 (Oct 9, 2014)

The season 7 premiere was pretty good.



Spoiler



It doesn't really answer any of the questions from the season 6 finale cliffhanger. However it sets up a pretty interesting mystery.


----------



## Rafellin (Oct 9, 2014)

Wasn't it? New ways to do standard plots, I suspect, but full marks for a new angle.


----------

